# JVC16 Tool



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a tip for all of you who still like to use the old free JVC16 registry tool. You can still use the free application if you go into control panel and turn the date on your computer back one year. After you are finished using the application, just return the date to its normal setting.

Regseeker is in my opinion just as good as JVC16 though. The GUI is fancier than JVC16 and the application is basically the same. You can get Regseeker at this site...http://www.snapfiles.com/get/regseeker.html


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

JV16 hasn't been supported for quite some time now and is not recommended due to that fact anyway.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Mobo about software that is no longer supported and weather someone should or shouldn't use it I'm not sure that I agree with you on that. The last thing that I want to do is to step on anyone's toes as everyone is entitled to their own opinion. For example I purchased software from Mijernix Corp aka OnTrack about 3 years ago and last year OnTrack sold the EasyUninstall software to Aladdin who now sells the same software but with a different GUI under a different name. I don't see this as a reason why I should stop using the software I purchased because neither Mijernix Corp aka OnTrack nor Aladdin provide support for it.

TOF...

If you're using jv16 you should be able to continue using it without having to reset the date on your PC... unless maybe you're using jv16 ver1.4 from Macecraft Software, at any rate jv16 PowerTools 1.3 is available from oldversions.com and there's no time trial restictions on it. http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16

That said, IF Macecraft Software has made any significant engine and/or feature improvements with their 1.4 release, or if you just like it better than the older 1.3 version then it IS best that once the time trial period has expired that one should purchase it from Macecraft Software to continue its use.

DS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am with you DS in the older programs is still great.
Now if there is a down side then maybe it would not know how to clean all newer programs that came out after jv16 PowerTools 1.3 or clean up as good as the newer version would. 
I am only guessing on this as I don't know just how the program knows how to find everything.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i would'nt use anything else,recommend it for beginers


----------

